# Good List of FREEWARE



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

PC WORLD'S  Best of Freeware as of 7/08/04

http://msn.pcworld.com/msn/article/0,aid,116456,pg,2,00.asp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is better Printer Friendly Version.

http://www.pcworld.com/resource/printable/article/0,aid,116456,00.asp


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Thanks hewee.......


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## alienadam (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Pacalis this is a great list of freeware thanks


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Guys !


----------



## keyshawn (Oct 13, 2003)

hey, 
here's some other sites that have good listings of freeware on them:
[if you want personal recommendations of actual freeware that i use, just ask]:

www.nonags.net
www.shellcity.net


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !


----------

